# Is this really an Ocean going Cruiser?



## NautiBuoy (Jan 6, 2011)

35ft Ericson Sailboat

I'm looking for an Ocean Cruising Sailboat that I can fix up and take out in the ocean in the 7 years. I know this one needs a new engine.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

This is close to the boat Webb Chiles sailed RTW while it was cracked. I am sure it's worth looking into.........*i2f*


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I know these boats pretty well, having sailed one in a wide range of conditions. If you are asking whether you can take an Ericson 35 out into the ocean, if the boat is in good shape, the answer is 'yes' if you pick your weather. They were good boats for their day but these do not make very good distance cruisers. They were not especially robust and do not tolelrate carrying a lot of weight. I

believe that Webb's boat was a later version that was heavily modified for the purpose. But also I am always hesitant to look at Webb's choices sas being ideal for an average sailor since he was an extraordinary seaman who could and did sail an open boat half way around the world. 

Jeff


----------



## captiantim68 (Oct 16, 2010)

I owed one and love her out in the oceans around Alaska they are strong boats, mine is sitting on land waiting for an engine swap and some repairs from getting hit by a cruise ship. the hull on mine is over 3/4 " thick.

As long as the front bulkhead is strong, that is a trouble spot on them the stays leak and then the bulkhead rots out other than that I love the Ericson and trust them as strong ocean going boats.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for weighing in Captain Tim...I've heard these are good production boats..ever since the founder left Columbia Yachts to found Ericson in the late 60's I guess it was...3/4 inch thick is pretty damn thick btw...is that from the waterline down? My Columbia 29 Mk II seems thickly laid up overall but below the waterline is less than 1/2 inch thick I am sure...The bulkheads are a weak spot and the tabbing at bulkheads overall needs attention...but it seems there were few companies that were not custom builders that really had thick good lay-up at the tabbed areas that I can tell... My Columbia 29 has "knees" built up at the bottom of the chainplates...near the waterline in which the bottom end point of the SS strap is "anchored" so to speak...there are 5 bolts up by the "shoulders" or "top" of each of these chainplate straps (that come down through the deck onto the bulkhead )...the masonite faux wood veneer and the relatively thin thickness of the actual bulkheads is an issue I agree...prob 1/2 inch without the veneer...(on the Columbia MkII and probably other Cols)...I would have liked thicker meatier bulkheads I confess...

Jeff...I must also confess to being curious what we are exactly talking about when you refer to "robust" in these areas ...how do 'robust" boats differ from the Cols/Ericsons/Morgans/Hunters/etc of the "production era"?...Which boats are these btw which have come along later that are so much better..and how are they so much better?

It's not that I don't respect your opinion as someone who has tremendous amounts of sea-time running the gamut of conditions and types of boats...I just am confused about what passes for robust these days.... There are alot of opinions and experienced sailors out there and frankly your an easy target for my quesries or at least easier to put on the spot sometimes due to your station ...
Anyways... I'm wondering... does the robustness you mention refer to a grid /panel system of hull re-enforcement that may have emerged in the late 70's/early 80's boats that the E-35 has missing?..I havent owned enuff boats or done enuff research yet to know..If the trend towards that system of lighter albeit re-enforced lay-up is better.... then which boats are a good example of this?...(Okay I know your fond of the Farr line for one).... but how does it stand above the simple heavier lay-up and less re-enforcement..more broad panel system like older boats of the 60's early 70's seem to mostly have..I have so many questions about this subject...Respectfully, Morgan


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I just finished reading A SINGLE WAVE for maybe the 6th time last night. I know his was a 37ft, and with out an engine, and about the same year. YES, he is an exceptional sailor, and a fun writer to read.........*i2f*


----------



## Bradhamlet (Nov 8, 2002)

*ocean going 35'er*

This is a great boat to sail the open seas, the guy in the next slip sailed his to Hawaii and back. Ten trips to Mexico, and the list goes on. I know he is a great sailor but the boat has to be pretty good too. We are out of Channel Islands CA, he takes it to the islands all the time. 
Brad 
Lancer 36


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

I race on one of these, an early '70's model, original owner. Good boat, a little tender & have to be careful not to broach in a heavy wind. More a fault of the design / racing rules of the era. Check the deck out. That is the other 'weak' spot I know of due to water intrusion. The one I race on did several Caribbean cruses. The one you list seems a little pricey for no engine.


----------

